# Desperately need Savage orc bits



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello

Thank you for taking the time to view this thread as you may just be able to save me. I am after 2(3) very small pieces of Savage Orcs from the Orc and Goblins range

1. The Musician (Drummer) hands (arms if thats what they are) that comes in the Savage Orc Boar boyz box

Second from the right










2. Savage Orc right arm (preferably reaching above the head one)

Live in the UK and preferring to buy outright though a swap isn't out of the question. I have large Empire and Imperial guard armies

PM if you can help

I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Bump

Still need 1 more pair of orc drummer hands


----------

